
Someone Hacked My T-Mobile Account and T-Mobile Won’t Talk About It - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neax4q/someone-hacked-my-t-mobile-account-and-t-mobile-wont-talk-about-it
======
DrScump
I wonder what TMobile support organization the writer contacted.

In my substantial experience, their support organization in the far East is
worse than useless. I've been flat lied to numerous times.

However, their Oregon support operation is first rate. I've spoken with at
least five different account managers there and have been utterly impressed
every time. Each knew the weaknesses of their internal systems and found a
process to work around them. Some of my issues required post-billing-cycle
manual followup, and each was scheduled and completed without my needing to
intervene.

